# Why is a Hashi diagnosis important for treatment?



## lemurgirl13 (Mar 16, 2011)

I posted on the general board a week ago. I have been treated for hypo for about 5 year now (I am currently on 75 mcg synthroid). I am switching from a PCP to an endo because I feel I have been under treated (especially during my last pregnancy 6 months ago). I have a couple of questions for this board. No one ever said that I have Hashi's, I asked my Dr. if I had ever had my antibodies had every been tested and he said it did not matter for the course of treatment. My question to you guys is a Hashi's diagnoses important vs. other types of hyperthyroid problems?

Also what else should I discuss with the endo besides symptoms/history? Should I ask him for specific tests etc? My PCP never tested for T3, just T4 and TSH. Thanks, any help is appreciated.


----------



## toocurious (Mar 21, 2011)

I just came back from my PCP this am and the tests/reasoning that you mentioned are just what my DR. told me. I asked for the antibody and free T3 for my next bloodwork...I'm interested to see what the group says about this.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Your doctor is correct, it would not change your course of treatment. I am Hashi's but my treatment would be the same whether I had the antibodies or not. I do know that a lot of doctors will treat hypo symptoms with lower TSH numbers if you have the antibodies that indicate Hashi's. That is a clue to them that your thyroid is under attack and going bad.

One reason to know that you are Hashi's is that it is an autoimmune disorder. Where there is one autoimmune disorder there are often more so it clues your doctor to look for them if symptoms arise. I have three autoimmune disorders. I have a brother with 4 and my other brother has 2. When I had the joint pain assoicated with my Hashi's, my family history caused my dr to run the tests for RA too. Thankfully they were negative and my joint pain is gone on T4.

My dr ordered my antibodies run after my first TSH came back high. I think running the antibodies is a good proactive thing to do with anyone with a suspected thryoid disorder. My PCP treats my thyroid and she also never runs FT3. I want one so I am going to ask and I am sure she will next time she runs blood work. My dr seems like a pure TSH treater and that is the number she looks at. Luckily for me, it works (although I had to push her to get it below 1) but I know it doesn't for all.


----------

